# Planaria in my OEBT tank - Med Help



## hockiumguru (Sep 16, 2012)

So I have been having unexplained deaths of my new OEBT's, today next to a very recently dead OEBT I found what appeared to be planaria - possibly the culprit of the deaths. Two types of medication have been recommended to deal with them, FLUBENDAZOLE 10 % Water soluble Powder OR fenbendazole. Has anyone here used these in a shrimp tank, and more importantly does anyone know where I can purchase either? Preferably in canada. I am in London, if anyone is familiar with a place here that sells them that would be ideal


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

I have seen people selling traps for that. No chemical needed. Check www.shrimpfever.com.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I would suggest Fenbendazole as I have used it so many times (for hydra) and they are harmless to shrimps (adult, juvi, berried, or new born). I don't even think twice to dose it even to my Taiwan bee tank. I have even double dosed and no harm done. 

Also, I doubt planaria killed your OEBTs, they may hunt for baby shrimps but not the adults. I have seen tanks with a lot of them but still full of shrimps of all sizes. Very likely your shrimps died of other cause.


----------



## hockiumguru (Sep 16, 2012)

randy said:


> I would suggest Fenbendazole as I have used it so many times (for hydra) and they are harmless to shrimps (adult, juvi, berried, or new born). I don't even think twice to dose it even to my Taiwan bee tank. I have even double dosed and no harm done.
> 
> Also, I doubt planaria killed your OEBTs, they may hunt for baby shrimps but not the adults. I have seen tanks with a lot of them but still full of shrimps of all sizes. Very likely your shrimps died of other cause.


Thanks Randy, where can I get some Fenbendazole?
The only shrimps that have died would be considered Juvenile's, all the larger ones have been left alone, none affected to date.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fenbendazole is not available over the counter in Canada. There used to be an US seller who would mail it this way but he went out of business a while ago. If you have a trip to the US soon, you can get it from most pet store, looking for dog dewormer, most contains fenbendazole. Sorry, not being too helpful, hope someone has some overstock to share with you.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

You can get some no-planaria from Canadian Aquatics for like 5 bucks.


----------

